# Gunmetal Grey pictures !



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey,...

anyone has pictures of Gunmetal Grey Impalas or other nice grey paint jobs? Please post some pics.. could not find any in the search!

Thanks
Fabian


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196942


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here is just a few I just picked up an eagle talon I plan on going gunmetal with


this civic had a carbon fiber fenders and I kinda did the paint to match emphisis on KINDA




















this is a ver light 2 tone gunmetal












this is my gf's car its the stock color, but with about 1 oz of Ice pearl blue in it wich in my op is awesome, people just expect it to be a plain car then BAM blue city! ive never been able to capture the blue in her car with a camera though.





















hope that all helps a bit


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks !

i am still making up my mind paining my 61 wagon in gunmetal grey or a PPG Platinum Grey from a 2003 VW that JasonJ has on his 64!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

this is a 3:1 mix of HOK black and galaxy grey, makes a nice color with allot of flop, i just get a gallon can mix 3 qrts black and 1 qrt galaxy grey, keep the ratio the same and can match down the road


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 18 2008, 02:46 PM~10898122
> *Thanks !
> 
> i am still making up my mind paining my 61 wagon in gunmetal grey or a PPG Platinum Grey from a 2003 VW that JasonJ has on his 64!
> *


if i was you i would go with the 08 tungsten grey gunmetal, made on the ford shelby cobras and newer tauras and mustangs
thats color flops something feirce


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 18 2008, 01:46 PM~10898122
> *Thanks !
> 
> i am still making up my mind paining my 61 wagon in gunmetal grey or a PPG Platinum Grey from a 2003 VW that JasonJ has on his 64!
> *


 Theres alot of badass colors out there to suit your needs....


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks really nice Jason, and this is my faforite paint so far .. what clor would match on the roof if i do two tone .. silver ?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 21 2008, 11:42 PM~10923329
> *Looks really nice Jason, and this is my faforite paint so far .. what clor would match on the roof if i do two tone .. silver ?
> *


just a pointer, if you two tone it, make sure you look at both colors together on color chips befor you start painting, Just to make sure your side tones dont clash. when messing with greys you can have stong side tones, like blue, perple,red, and green. Its really hard to find something that works good with the other, cause one color can make the other look like crap.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 27 2008, 08:08 PM~10963951
> *just a pointer, if you two tone it, make sure you look at both colors together on color chips befor you start painting, Just to make sure your side tones dont clash. when messing with greys you can have stong side tones, like blue, perple,red, and green. Its really hard to find something that works good with the other, cause one color can make the other look like crap.
> *


Thanks Red ... 

i actually have Don Viersta design my car ... it will be a very nice two tone  Will take some time til it will be painted but i will post some pictures once the car is done!

Fabian


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fabian_@Jun 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10965421
> *Thanks Red ...
> 
> i actually have Don Viersta design my car ... it will be a very nice two tone  Will take some time til it will be painted but i will post some pictures once the car is done!
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10969889
> *:thumbsup:  looking forward to seeing it!
> *


me too ... do you know any really good painters & bodyshop within the 200 mile range from Buffalo, NY ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------

